# Jennings T-380/.380 Auto Pistol?



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

I was given this pistol this a.m. says Bryco Arms Costa Messa, Ca USA on other side...Don't know much ????....just retired and doing target shooting

please advise

thanks in advance
slickfish


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Best I can tell you is throw it in the river. I got a .380cal Jennings myself and ater firing three times I felt safer in front of the muzzel than behind it. Mine was a present for a nephew or I would do as I said. The kids heart was right he just didn't know about guns. So I'll keep mine for that reason only. Good luck to you.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

+1 with Baldy, They aren't worth the steel they are made from.


----------



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Gun Shows?*

What is some advise on purchasing from gun shows...heard one in hampton this weekend...

thanks inh advance:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Know the worth of the gun you are looking for and how to check it out to make sure your not getting a lemon. If you are buying new barter back and forth with the big dealers at the show. Sometimes you will get a real deal. Never pay tag price. Good luck.


----------

